# Problem Kalenderwoche



## Kurt (27 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Programm mit Delphi 7prof geschrieben.

Im Programm wird per VCL-Funktion die Kalenderwoche berechnet - nach ISO.
Bei mir spuckt das Programm für diese Woche KW39 = ISO aus.

Der Endkunde teilt mir mit, dass das *Selbe* Programm bei ihm
jetzt für 26. Sept 2005 die Woche 40  :shock: ausspuckt.

Hat Jemand einen Anhaltspunkt was da sein kann?

kurt


----------



## Zottel (27 September 2005)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe ein Programm mit Delphi 7prof geschrieben.
> 
> Im Programm wird per VCL-Funktion die Kalenderwoche berechnet - nach ISO.
> ...


1. kann es sein, daß der Kunde mit einer anderen Version der VCL arbeitet und zwischendurch was korrigiert/verschlimmbessert wurde?
2. Kann es sein, daß die VCL Einstellungen wie Zeitzone oder Länderspezifische Einstellungen ("locale") vom System bezieht und ihre Berechnung daran ausrichtet?

Ich hatte da mal Differenzen zwiscen MySQL, php,Servern auf denen das lief und verschiedenen Abreiß-Kalendern. Habe dann nach der offiziellen Definition gegoogelt und es "zu Fuß" implementiert. Wenn ich es noch richtig weiß, ist KW1 die erste Woche, in die mindestens drei Tage des neuen Jahres fallen. Ohne Garantie!


----------



## Kurt (27 September 2005)

Zur Kalenderwoche gibt es hier eine gute Erklärung:
http://www.salesianer.de/util/kalfaq.html#B3
Da sieht man auch, warum das Problem (vermutlich) erst jetzt 2005 auftritt.

Die VCL linke ich immer zum Prog - macht zwar große EXE's aber dafür hatte ich noch nie die Probleme wie man sie vom VBxxxx.dll Versions Mischmasch kennt.

Den Tip mit den Ländereinstellungen... werde ich noch mal checken. Eigentlich force ich diese Dinge im Prog immer auf einen stabilen Zustand.
Noch dazu läuft das Prog im Raum Rastatt (nein nicht beim Stern), da sollte die Einstellung nicht so 'anders' sein.

Ach den Source der VCL werd ich auch noch durchgraben... wenn ich den kapiere.

Danke und Gruss
Kurt

_EDIT:
es lag an mir - im Reportgenerator war eine Funktion nicht ISO konform   _


----------

